# Square Bowl - Verrrrrrryyyyy Wormy Persimmon



## davinci27 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is my first attempt at t square/winged bowl.  The wood is some very wormy persimmon.  This piece was pretty fun.  I've been wanting to do one of these square bowls for a while, but was a bit intimidated.

Any comments or critiques are definitely welcomed.


----------



## rando81 (Apr 25, 2009)

Boy you aren't kidding that's some really wormy wood Nice job


----------



## skiprat (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow!!!! Even THINKING about attempting to try something like that brings me out in a cold sweat!!!!


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 25, 2009)

That would be a pile of pieces left in my hands.  GREAT job!


----------



## sam (Apr 25, 2009)

Just like your web site name TURNED ART. Very Nice.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well done Ben.  Things like that are on my list but way down.


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 25, 2009)

Ben, that is some piece of work!
I don't know how you got it done. 
Very cool!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 25, 2009)

That is amazing. Were you able to unclench when it was done? Beautiful work.


----------



## tim self (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice job!  Wasn't it fun dodging the wings?


----------



## ronhampton (Apr 25, 2009)

nice work, ben, as usual !;]


----------



## CaptG (Apr 25, 2009)

Very, very cool.  Did you hold your breath a lot?


----------



## baker4456 (Apr 25, 2009)

Good job, I have a couple of wormy Cypress pieces I would like to try something with. That is beautiful


----------



## markgum (Apr 25, 2009)

awesome. I want to try one someday, but still to much of a newbie.


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow that is really cool. I'd love to know how to do that.


----------



## VisExp (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice work on the square bowl Ben.  They are fun to make.  That is an amazing piece of wood.


----------



## mickr (Apr 26, 2009)

astounding wood..you know no fear


----------



## randyrls (Apr 26, 2009)

I was at a woodturning demo yesterday and the turner "discovered" a worm in the wood.  After picking the remains out, he commented that he was glad he wasn't talking at the time he "found" it!  And he had to clean his safety glasses!  

Everyone all together now...    EEEUUUUGGGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## broitblat (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice work!  

I really like the shape and finish and can appreciate the skill to work with a piece of wood like that.  I think you have to give the worms an "assist" on the blank, though.

  -Barry


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 26, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, Ben, I'm loving that. How big/small is that finished bowl? And y'know what they say, if it won't hold soup, it's art!


----------



## Dai Sensei (Apr 27, 2009)

Gee I thought my wormy wood was bad, that is amazing, but it looks great


----------



## davinci27 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks folks.  A guy at my local turning club did a demo on turning a natural edge square bowl.  You can't tell it because the edgesare so wormy, but they are actually the outside of the log.

I've got alot of this wood, I'm going to try cutting some pen blanks and having the stabilized to see how they look as pens.  This wood turns like butter.  I think it turns so easily because its about half wood/half worm, and worms are very soft.


----------



## Rojo22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ben, anyone would be proud to have that in their high dollar collection!  What a wonderfully done piece.  Please bring that to the next meeting,  I would love to take a look at it!


----------



## davinci27 (Apr 27, 2009)

Forgot, somebody asked about how big the bowl was.  It is about 6 inches square with the actual bowl opening about 3 inches.  I've only got the a turncrafter midi lath with a 10 inch swing, so I can't do a square much bigger than this.  The swing for this bowl is 8" so I could do something a little bigger but would have to be careful of the banjo.  I'm asking for a bigger lathe with a swivel headstock for Christmas.  I just worry about Santa getting that thing down the chimney.

As for dodging the wings, I was terrified.  I'm a bit paranoid around anything that can get my fingers.  I got my finger caught in a stitcher when I was about 17.  For those that don't know a stitcher is essentially an industrial staple like they would use to bind magazines and such. Crushed the bone in the end of my finger and stapled it flat.  I was lucky the on call surgeon specialized in hand reconstruction.  Every other doctor I've talked to told me they would have cut it off at the first knuckle.  The whole incident did give me a healty fear of machinery though.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 27, 2009)

Ben, All I can say is  and :good: and ! Truly stunning piece!


----------



## CSue (Apr 29, 2009)

That is a stunning piece of work, Ben.
WOW!  I've never seen such well behaved worms - making such a beautiful pattern


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 30, 2009)

Great looking bowl!


----------

